# Verdrahtungskanäle im Schaltschrank nieten?



## DJMetro (15 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
weiß jemand von euch ob man Verdrahtungskanäle im Schaltschrank mit Metallnieten nieten darf? Wenn nicht warum und wo steht das?

Andi


----------



## Sockenralf (15 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich denke, daß das erlaubtr sein müsste, weil viele Schaltschrankbauer das so machen (wenn man nix anderes bestellt)


MfG


----------



## M-Ott (15 Dezember 2011)

@Sockenralf
Nichts für ungut, aber "Ich denke dass..." ist immer eine blöde Antwort.

Soweit ich weiß (ich habe die Norm gerade nicht zur Hand) ist es so, dass die Kabelkanäle EIGENTLICH mit Kunststoffnieten befestigt werden müssten, da die Kabelkanäle isolieren sollen, was bei metallenen Verbindungselementen zur Montageplatte nicht mehr gegeben ist. Wenn ich daran denke, schau ich morgen in der Firma in die DIN EN 60204, da müsste eigentlich was zu dem Thema stehen. Wenn da nichts steht, ist es auch gut, dann müsste es eigentlich erlaubt sein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Dezember 2011)

Warum müssen diese Isolieren, ich arbeite zb oft mit Lütze Montagetafeln, dort werden auch 
nicht gerade die drähte absolut Isoliert. Zu den Nieten, bei uns werden spezielle Nieten verwendet,
die extra abgerundet sind und kein Nieddraht als Grad zurück bleibt.


----------



## Sockenralf (15 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

auch wenn ich jetzt wieder keine Norm mitliefern kann: 
http://www.rittal.com/de-de/product...UBEHOER1/PRO13422ZUBEHOER1&productID=PRO13422

DIE sollten es eigentlich wissen, oder?




MfG


----------



## M-Ott (15 Dezember 2011)

Da ja anscheinend keiner die Norm zur Hand hat, schlage ich vor, wir vertagen die Diskussion auf morgen.


----------



## -V- (15 Dezember 2011)

Zu meiner Zeit (vor ca. 5 Jahren) im Schaltschrankbau haben wir die Kanäle mit Kunstoffnieten befestigt. Wenn Kanaäl geschraubt werden musten (z.B. in Türen), wurden die Kanäle mit Isolierband abgekebt.

Bei der Abschlussprüfung damals (lange ist es her) musten die Schrauben zum befestigen der Kanäle auf dem Prüfgestell auch abgekebt werden.

Daher wird es wohl bei Metalnieten nicht anders sein.


----------



## Paule (15 Dezember 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß (ich habe die Norm gerade nicht zur Hand) ist es so, dass die Kabelkanäle EIGENTLICH mit Kunststoffnieten befestigt werden müssten...


Ich habe einen Schaltschrank mit Kunststoffnieten machen lassen, _*nie wieder!*_
OK, da wurde viel erweitert und die Kanäle sind alle gut voll, ist ja keine Seltenheit.
Mittlerweile sind die meisten Nieten ab (vielleicht heißen sie darum Nieten  ) und die Kanäle heben sich größtenteils nur noch durch die Drähte.


----------



## M-Ott (16 Dezember 2011)

Ich habe gerade in der 60204 nachgeguckt:
Die einzige Anforderung, die an die Befestigung von Leitungskanälen gestellt wird, ist, dass alle scharfen Kanten, Grate, raue Oberflächen oder Gewinde, mit denen die Isolierung der Leiter in Berührung kommen kann, entfernt werden müssen, somit sind Metallnieten definitiv erlaubt, der Kopf darf nur keine Gelegenheit zum "aufscheuern" der Isolierung bieten.

@Paule
Die Kunststoffnieten mussten wir auch einmal für einen Kunden benutzen, ich habe die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht: Die Dinger halten, bis man sie einmal böse anguckt.


----------



## knabi (16 Dezember 2011)

Ich halte nix vom Nieten bei Verdrahtungskanälen - wer einmal ein Stück Kanal austauschen mußte, weil der Schrank umgebaut / nachgerüstet / was auch immer wird und dann die Nieten ausbohren muß (bei vollen Kanälen, versteht sich), der weiß, wovon ich rede. Abkleben von Schrauben ist auch mehr Gebastel, wir nehmen ganz konventionel Schrauben M4 mit TEHALIT Kragenscheibe M5164 - da braucht nix abgeklebt zu werden.





Die Kunststoffspreiznieten, die Tehalit bzw. HAGER auch anbieten, setzen wir nicht mehr ein - wie schon mein Vorredner erwähnt, brechen die im Laufe der Jahre weg, und die Verdrahtungskanäle hängen dann lose "in den Seilen".

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Dezember 2011)

Linsenkopfschrauben, die haben keine scharfen Kanten, die Dinger sind flach und stabil und in sämtlichen metrischen Varianten zu bekommen.
Beispiel siehe hier:
http://www.feld-eitorf.de/schrauben...senkopfschrauben-iso-7380-mit-innensechskant#


----------



## superkato (27 Mai 2013)

mit denen hab ich das auch schon gemacht: http://www.eg-tronic.eu/kabelkanaele/verdrahtungskanaele/
klappt ganz gut!


----------



## KingHelmer (27 Mai 2013)

Was haltet ihr vom Kleben?
Ich habe teilweise kleine SPS Steuerungen in Schaltschränke mit Maßen von 400x500x120mm gepackt und Kanäle mit einem SEHR STARKEN doppelseitigen Acryl-Klebeband von "3M" eingeklebt.
Ich hatte hier einen Schrank, der nach ca. 5 Jahren außer Betrieb genommen wurde.
Die Kanäle bekomme ich nur mit roher Gewalt heraus.

Das hält besser, als jede Schraube....

und denkt immer dran: "über Baden lacht die Sonne, über Schwaben die ganze Welt


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Kleben?
> 
> und denkt immer dran: "über Baden lacht die Sonne, über Schwaben die ganze Welt



Kleben ist Murks!


Gruß aus Schwaben 

PS: So und jetzt geh ich in den Keller und trink ein Tannenzäpfle aud dein badisches Wohl


----------



## hucki (27 Mai 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Kleben ist Murks!


Welche Möglichkeiten hab ich sonst noch an der nackigen Rückseite des Schaltschranktür? 
Kann da ja schlecht durchbohren?! 




KingHelmer schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Kleben?
> Ich habe teilweise kleine SPS Steuerungen in Schaltschränke mit Maßen von 400x500x120mm gepackt und Kanäle mit einem SEHR STARKEN doppelseitigen Acryl-Klebeband von "3M" eingeklebt.
> Ich hatte hier einen Schrank, der nach ca. 5 Jahren außer Betrieb genommen wurde.
> Die Kanäle bekomme ich nur mit roher Gewalt heraus.


Was nimmst Du da genau?
Bei unserem bin ich schon froh, wenn es die Garantie überlebt. Meistens klemmt der Kanal mehr zwischen den einzelnen Schaltern, als das er an der Tür klebt.


----------



## KingHelmer (27 Mai 2013)

> Was nimmst Du da genau?
> Bei unserem bin ich schon froh, wenn es die Garantie überlebt. Meistens klemmt der Kanal mehr zwischen den einzelnen Schaltern, als das er an der Tür klebt.



Voraussetzung ist, wie man sich natürlich denken kann, immer gut sauber zu machen und zu entfetten vorher.
Aber das hier ist das Band, welches ich IMMER im Werkzeugkoffer habe!

http://www.krueckemeyer.de/sites/produkte/klebebaender/3m_klebeband/3m-4611f-vhb-klebeband.htm

Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, welches ich hier immer nehme.
Aber Achtung, das Zeug kriegst du auch kaum noch weg.
Ich habe es einmal nur auf den tisch gelegt (!!!!!!) und am nächsten Tag musste ich mit dem Cuttermesser abkratzen.
Man bekommt es aber wieder weg, wenn man es auch wirklich will.

Von 3M gibt es auch verschleißfreie (und fusselfreie) Klett-Bänder.
Also Doppelseitiges Klebeband mit Klett. Funktioniert auch einwandfrei.

Bitte nicht sperren, ist keine gewollte Werbung


----------



## Blockmove (27 Mai 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Welche Möglichkeiten hab ich sonst noch an der nackigen Rückseite des Schaltschranktür?
> Kann da ja schlecht durchbohren?!



Also an den meisten Türen, die ich so kenne, gibt es links und rechts irgendwelche Befestigungsmöglichkeiten.
Von Rittal gibt es fertige Schienen, ansonsten nehmen wir einfach eine umgekehrte Tragschiene.
Darauf wird der Kanal dann geschraubt.

Wenn es keine Befestigungsmöglichkeit gibt, dann ist es schlichtweg der falsche Schrank 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## hucki (27 Mai 2013)

Schrank ist ja auch zuviel gesagt. Ist eine EB von Rittal - 500x200x120. Da gibt's die Befestigungsmöglichkeit nur auf einer Seite.
Da soll vlt. bloß gestrapst werden. Mit Kanal ist's aber schöner.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Mai 2013)

Paule schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Schaltschrank mit Kunststoffnieten machen lassen, _*nie wieder!*_
> OK, da wurde viel erweitert und die Kanäle sind alle gut voll, ist ja keine Seltenheit.
> Mittlerweile sind die meisten Nieten ab (vielleicht heißen sie darum Nieten  ) und die Kanäle heben sich größtenteils nur noch durch die Drähte.


Also, wir verwenden ausschließlich Kunststoffnieten (Spreizdübel) und dieses halten dauerhaft und absolut sicher. Bohrdurchmesser ist 6,4mm, mehr weiß ich über die Dinger nicht.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Lumpi (28 Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen.

Also wir machen das mit selbstbohrenden Schrauben von Würth.
http://eshop.wuerth.de/Bohrschraube...oup-Wuerth.cgid/14013502020100.cid/de/DE/EUR/

Über den Kopf kommen dann Abdeckkappen drüber. Hält super geht schnell und sieht vernünftig aus. Auch die Tragschienen machen wir mit solchen Schrauben fest, allerdings dann mit größerem Kopf.


----------



## Licht9885 (6 Juni 2013)

ich benutze auch für Kanäle selbstbohrende Schrauben mit Schutzkappe klappt prima.
teilweise benutzen die älteren Kollegen noch Nieten dafür haben wir auch noch solche abdeckkappen.Und wenn es richtig isoliert sein soll werden Kunststoffschrauben benutzt.

MFG


----------



## Fanta-Er (6 Juni 2013)

wir nehmen auch kunststoffnieten. wenn jemand nur drei stück in einen kanal macht, geben die irgendwann auf. alle 20cm eine niete und die sache hält auch (meine meinung).

mit den kleben haben wir "leider" schon schlechte erfahrung gemacht. es gibt klebeböcke womit nur ein einzelnes dünnes kabel befestigt wird. die klebefläche war etwa 20x20mm. die dinger haben bombe gehalten. nur mit roher gewalt wieder zu entfernen. dann haben wir eine maschine im winter ausgeliefert und der kunde hat sie nachts abgeladen und erst am nächsten morgen in die halle geschoben. die anlage ist einmal richtig kalt geworden. ALLE KLEBEBÖCKE haben sich gelöst und der kunde hat sich beschwert. seit dem wird nicht mehr geklebt. beim verschiffen/luftfracht wird es auch kalt und wenn dann die brocken runterfallen ist das kein schöner erster eindruck beim kunden.


----------

